

Apple CEO Tim Cook says he'll donate his fortune to charity - sethbannon
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tn-tim-cook-fortune-20150327-story.html

======
dhbanes
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9276123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9276123)

------
Osiris
Why are profit sharing programs so uncommon among even very successful
companies? Employees are responsible for actually building, selling, and
supporting the product, why not reward them if the company they are building
is successful?

------
elmuchoprez
Similar announcements from Gates, Buffet, and Zuckerberg have gotten
significant press over the past few years. Is this kind of philanthropy new,
or is it traditional to see some of the world's top earners donating (or
pledging to donate) their fortunes? I realize that these people are but a
small fraction of the true top earners in the world, but they have to be among
the most notable.

------
staunch
Tim Cook already seems like an incredibly thoughtful and kind human being.
This is in keeping with his character and great news for the beneficiaries.

